# Can't see cursor



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm trying to configure my mouse and i'll tried all the ports on the list and I still can't see the cursor, let alone move it. Its a USB mouse. How can I do this?


----------



## estrabd (Jul 17, 2009)

Is moused running?

You can go into sysinstall and start the mouse up.  Likewise, you should be able to do something (as root): 

sh /etc/rc.d/moused start

You'll also have to, at some point, add the following line into /etc/rc.conf:

moused_enable="YES"


----------



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

so, I can do it after the install (please say yes)?


----------



## estrabd (Jul 17, 2009)

poincare said:
			
		

> so, i can do it after the install (please say yes)?



yes


----------



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

You only need moused_enable in rc.conf if you have a PS/2 mouse. Moused should be automatically loaded for USB mice.

Tail /var/log/messages and unplug/plug the mouse. See what's been detected.


----------



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

You're great Sir Dice! You've helped in all the threads I've posted so far!


----------



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

You're great Sir Dice! You've helped in all the threads I've posted so far!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

I try to help as much I can....

It's my contribution to FreeBSD :e


----------

